# NJ, FREE SEASONED OAK FIRE WOOD SPLIT!!!



## Coal Reaper (May 6, 2013)

http://newjersey.craigslist.org/for/3786069775.html

i am having a very difficult time passing this up.  its just a little too far out of reach for me.  my big truck is too slow and fast trailer too small to make it worthwhile.  would like to see somebody here take it.


----------



## TimJ (May 6, 2013)

Now that would be a scrounge that would be hard to pass up


----------



## Applesister (May 6, 2013)

I dont think it can get any easier than that since it kinda states they arent delivering. There is nothing like that here in NY. I cant believe some of the Ads you guys find with the free wood. This one is definitely the frosting.


----------



## bogydave (May 6, 2013)

Almost sounds "To good to be true"?

Some one, save that wood!

Some wood seller could make a nice profit.


----------



## USMC80 (May 6, 2013)

holy crap!  thats right by my work


----------



## StihlHead (May 6, 2013)

Overkiller alert! Free half-seasoned split oak firewood!

I have seen some ads like that here. Usually they are posted by people moving or selling their houses. I got a cord of seasoned cherry 2 years ago from a realtor selling a house that 'needs wood gone ASAP'. So I helped get it gone, and burned here in the fall of 11/12.

Some ads like this are not what they appear to be, and some are outright scams. I bet they have had a lot of replies on this already. This ad would have gotten a hundred replies here in 20 minutes.

Note also that oak is really heavy stuff, even half seasoned. That makes for smaller loads and more of them. With a trailer I could shuttle at most a cord per load of that stuff.


----------



## jdp1152 (May 6, 2013)

StihlHead said:


> Overkiller alert! Free half-seasoned split oak firewood!
> 
> I have seen some ads like that here. Usually they are posted by people moving or selling their houses. I got a cord of seasoned cherry 2 years ago from a realtor selling a house that 'needs wood gone ASAP'. So I helped get it gone, and burned here in the fall of 11/12.
> 
> ...


 
Rent a UHaul truck at 19 bucks a day and load it up.


----------



## jdp1152 (May 6, 2013)

Applesister said:


> I dont think it can get any easier than that since it kinda states they arent delivering. There is nothing like that here in NY. I cant believe some of the Ads you guys find with the free wood. This one is definitely the frosting.


 
Not usually much of that here either....except this time of year.  Well, nothing split and stacked, but there for the cutting at least.


----------



## StihlHead (May 6, 2013)

jdp1152 said:


> Rent a UHaul truck at 19 bucks a day and load it up.


 
Not quite.

Its $19.95 a day plus 0.69 cents a mile... and for that price you get a 10 ft. truck (12 MPG) that can only carry 2,800# max weight, or a tad more than a half cord of semi-dry oak (average of 6000# wet and 4,000# dry oak weight per cord). If you went 30 miles each way, that's a 60 mile RT, and another $41.40 in cash per trip, plus gas:

5 cords, 1/2 cords per trip in the 10 ft truck, 30 miles each way, 10 round rips total, plus 50 gal. of gas (at $3.75/gal)... $40 (2 days) + $414 + 187 = $641 + a lot of road time.

For 29.95 a day plus 0.69 cents a mile you can rent a 14 footer (10 MG) that will carry 6,000# which would be way better:

5 cords, 1.25 cords per trip in the 14 ft truck, 30 miles each way, 4 round trips total, plus 24 gal. of gas... $30 (1 day, maybe) + $166 + 90 = $286 (less than half the price and far less driving).

I rent a lift gate trailer that can carry 2800# and I can get 1200# into the back of my truck, for a 4000# load. The lift gate trailer is $28 a day and no mileage charge. I get 15 MPG with the trailer loaded. My setup would run 2 days and 5 trips, for $56 plus $75 in gas for $131.

Wood is heavy stuff, especially when it is green oak. You have to calculate load capacity if you want to be an overkiller and not break axels. 

I was at a site last summer and the other guys there laughed at me when I stopped filling my Tundra with wet oak when it was half full. There was no spring movement left. Another guy was filling up a trailer and his bed in a half ton Ford. I warned him that he was going to overload it. Sure enough, he could barely move the load and had to dump about 20 rounds before he took off, and even then he was badly overloaded.


----------



## Coal Reaper (May 6, 2013)

Yeah i been running numbers. I can fit almost two cords with truck and trailer at 15mpg. Its 60 miles from home though...


----------



## StihlHead (May 6, 2013)

Yah, but only 3 trips for 5 cords... 360 miles total. I would do it for split oak. Less than $100 in gas for $1,500 in firewood at the going rate of $300 a cord for oak here.


----------



## jdp1152 (May 6, 2013)

StihlHead said:


> Not quite.
> 
> Its $19.95 a day plus 0.69 cents a mile... and for that price you get a 10 ft. truck (12 MPG) that can only carry 2,800# max weight, or a tad more than a half cord of semi-dry oak (average of 6000# wet and 4,000# dry oak weight per cord). If you went 30 miles each way, that's a 60 mile RT, and another $41.40 in cash per trip, plus gas:
> 
> ...


 
It was meant more of a find a way, not specifics on how to do it.  But at 30 miles each way, I'd just move on to one that required processing and closer.  I believe most of the weights quoted are roll over weights though.  I'd have no reservation loading them past the limit for a short trip.


----------



## Coal Reaper (May 6, 2013)

StihlHead said:


> Yah, but only 3 trips for 5 cords... 360 miles total. I would do it for split oak. Less than $100 in gas for $1,500 in firewood at the going rate of $300 a cord for oak here.


I hate to tell yah but its half that price here or less. There is one place that will deliver ten green cords for $110/cord. Sheesh i still got ten 30" oaks that fell during sandy on my own property that i still need to process. I have been getting free black locust and ash. The guy i get the ash from hands the rounds he cut up to me in the back of the truck as i stack them. The problem is that most people like this one think that oak is seasoned after just one year.


----------



## jdp1152 (May 6, 2013)

Coal Reaper said:


> I hate to tell yah but its half that price here or less. There is one place that will deliver ten green cords for $110/cord. Sheesh i still got ten 30" oaks that fell during sandy on my own property that i still need to process. I have been getting free black locust and ash. The guy i get the ash from hands the rounds he cut up to me in the back of the truck as i stack them. The problem is that most people like this one think that oak is seasoned after just one year.


 
If I could get green cords of oak delivered for 110, I'd never pick up my chainsaw again except on my own property.  I've got two years covered on wood and would much rather do work on my house/yard/play with my kid.


----------



## jeffesonm (May 6, 2013)

Nice!  A bit far for me too


----------



## Mr A (May 6, 2013)

A lot of Craigslist are scam ads looking for your email address or phone number. I have no idea why. U-Haul rents dual axle trailers for $35, rated for 5000 pounds.


----------



## StihlHead (May 7, 2013)

Coal Reaper said:


> I hate to tell yah but its half that price here or less. There is one place that will deliver ten green cords for $110/cord.


 
Yah, we have CL ads here for logging truck loads of green oak and maple logs delivered for $1,200 for "10 green cords," but split and dry it is more like 9 cords, which is $133 a cord. Which seems cheap. The appeal for the wood in the ad is that its a year seasoned, and its split. Oak can be a bytch to buck up and split, and it usually takes 2 years to dry. Dry, split and delivered oak cords are $300 here.

And yes, it could be a scam, as there is a log splitter there in the photo. That just does not seem right. Maybe they are scamming up email address for firewood sales? Or it is a lead-in for some other con. I have had more than one reply from a CL ad for a tractor or chipper for sale that was moved to another state and all I would have to do is pay for transport and get it 'really cheap'.


----------



## HDRock (May 7, 2013)

USMC80 said:


> holy crap! thats right by my work


Dang !! dude , Hop on it quick


----------



## USMC80 (May 7, 2013)

HDRock said:


> Dang !! dude , Hop on it quick


 
Don't have the room for it lol


----------



## Coal Reaper (May 7, 2013)

USMC80 said:


> Don't have the room for it lol


wood scrounger problems...


----------



## mywaynow (May 7, 2013)

I am going to offer to remove it for 200 bucks!  Can't hurt.  Must have hurt to post that ad though.


----------



## NortheastAl (May 7, 2013)

My tongue is hanging out. Looks like a once in a lifetime score!


----------



## bmblank (May 7, 2013)

Coal Reaper said:


> I hate to tell yah but its half that price here or less. There is one place that will deliver ten green cords for $110/cord.


Jeez o petes, we get a pulp cord got about 60 with a 5-10 cord minimum, depending who you get it from. C/s seasoned hardwood goes for about 85 a face cord, though sometimes it can be found cheaper. So that's not far off.


----------



## StihlHead (May 7, 2013)

Face cords are only about 1/3 of a 4x4x8 cord though.

If I could buy logs at current pond prices (what they pay at the saw mills) I would be paying $150/MBF for utility Doug fir logs, or about $525 a truckload. One MBF (thousand board feet) is roughly 3 'real' cords of firewood, which would come out to $50 a 'real' cord. However, one truckload of utility DF logs is not what anyone is interested in selling here. Even the big firewood processors up here haul their own logs.   

The best deal I can get here is for a one MBF (3 cord) dumptruck load of mill cut log ends of Doug fir delivered for $300, for $100 a cord. .


----------



## MasterMech (May 8, 2013)

USMC80 said:


> holy crap! thats right by my work


CALL

IN

SICK!


----------



## WeldrDave (May 8, 2013)

Oh My God.......... I'm to far away


----------



## paul bunion (May 8, 2013)

Dave USCG said:


> Oh My God.......... I'm to far away


Before I got married I was about 15 minutes from there and had access to a masons dump.  But that was a then....


----------



## Coal Reaper (May 9, 2013)

i called up and the lady did not think there was enough room to back a trailer in between the side of house and fence to get into backyard.  and you have to dodge a few sprinkler heads in the process.  but she has a wheelbarrow to use!

and here is the $110 cords i mentioned.
http://newjersey.craigslist.org/grq/3749182135.html


----------



## USMC80 (May 9, 2013)

Am i reading it right?  They only want someone that can take it all?  Not just a couple loads?


----------



## Coal Reaper (May 9, 2013)

that was not mentioned or implied i dont think


----------



## USMC80 (May 9, 2013)

I must have read it wrong.  Maybe ill stop in and grab a couple truck loads at the risk of the old lady having a fit


----------



## Coal Reaper (May 9, 2013)

didnt sound that old and she seemed nice.  let me know how bad it is.  i was considreing taking a ride when i assumed i could get the trailer right next to the wood.  she claimed they are putting up a fence and the stack was in the way.  i almost asked "why not just move the wood 5 feet?"  but i caught myself.  they gotta be burners with the splitter there and all.  people just dont give wood away like that, i dont get it...


----------



## USMC80 (May 9, 2013)

ya is very weird being that they burn.  all that work to just give it away instead of moving it?


----------



## StihlHead (May 9, 2013)

Coal Reaper said:


> i called up and the lady did not think there was enough room to back a trailer in between the side of house and fence to get into backyard. and you have to dodge a few sprinkler heads in the process. but she has a wheelbarrow to use!
> 
> and here is the $110 cords i mentioned.
> http://newjersey.craigslist.org/grq/3749182135.html


 
Around here that free oak firewood would have been gone 30 minutes after it was posted. I cannot believe that it is still there.

Also around here the firewood in the CL ad would all be bought up by the rest of the firewood processors to re-sell it. I mean, if those are 'real' 4x4x8 cords, forget getting anything else! $110 for split oak? Cheap as chips!


----------



## MasterMech (May 9, 2013)

Coal Reaper said:


> i called up and the lady did not think there was enough room to back a trailer in between the side of house and fence to get into backyard. and you have to dodge a few sprinkler heads in the process. but she has a wheelbarrow to use!
> 
> and here is the $110 cords i mentioned.
> http://newjersey.craigslist.org/grq/3749182135.html


I wonder how that guy gets away with crossing state lines with non-kiln dried firewood.  Getting hard to cross county lines here thanks to the DEC and EAB regulations, let alone state borders.


----------



## paul bunion (May 10, 2013)

MasterMech said:


> I wonder how that guy gets away with crossing state lines with non-kiln dried firewood. Getting hard to cross county lines here thanks to the DEC and EAB regulations, let alone state borders.


 
No quarantine here yet, EAB hasn't made it quite this far south.   Although it is coming.


----------



## StihlHead (May 10, 2013)

EAB fear is here. Oregon law as of the first of this year is no firewood from outside of Idaho, Washington or Oregon.

So as much as I would like that pile of free oak... or to buy $110/cord oak... *sniff*


----------



## nate379 (May 10, 2013)

Pfft... it's a rental, fill that bitche from wall to wall, floor to ceiling. 



StihlHead said:


> Not quite.
> 
> Its $19.95 a day plus 0.69 cents a mile... and for that price you get a 10 ft. truck (12 MPG) that can only carry 2,800# max weight, d.


----------



## StihlHead (May 10, 2013)

nate379 said:


> Pfft... it's a rental, fill that bitche from wall to wall, floor to ceiling.


 
Another master of intelligence idea, eh? A 10 ft. rental truck has 402 cu. ft. of cargo space. So you are saying load it up, floor to ceiling with wood... am I with you here? That truck has a capacity of just over 3 cords of oak by volume. 3 cords of half-dry oak is at least 5,000 pounds a cord. That would be over 15,000 pounds of weight, total. And you are going to load and haul 15,000 pounds of weight in a truck designed for to carry a mere 2,800 pounds? Less than 1/5th the capacity? <blink blink> Do I have that right? Assuming the truck likely has an axle loading capacity of 3,500 pounds, a typical size, you are still over 4 times its design limit.

OK... so make that rental truck your bytch! I would venture to guess that you would wind up like any of these people at Home Depot. I mean, they might actually make it... someplace.


----------



## nate379 (May 10, 2013)

I was obviously kidding. Don't take everything so literal! 



StihlHead said:


> Another master of intelligence idea, eh? A 10 ft. rental truck has 402 cu. ft. of cargo space. So you are saying load it up, floor to ceiling with wood... am I with you here? That truck has a capacity of just over 3 cords of oak by volume. 3 cords of half-dry oak is at least 5,000 pounds a cord. That would be over 15,000 pounds of weight, total. And you are going to load and haul 15,000 pounds of weight in a truck designed for to carry a mere 2,800 pounds? Less than 1/5th the capacity? <blink blink> Do I have that right? Assuming the truck likely has an axle loading capacity of 3,500 pounds, a typical size, you are still over 4 times its design limit.
> 
> OK... so make that rental truck your bytch! I would venture to guess that you would wind up like any of these people at Home Depot. I mean, they might actually make it... someplace.
> 
> ...


----------

